# Romance or Slavic?



## phxguyaz

_Hi!_

_Just a quick question. I have heard that even though being located in a Slavic region, that Romanian is actually part of the Italic branch of languages. Is this true? I think Romanian sounds much like a mixture of Spanish and Italian. It is a pretty language. Any thoughts on this?  _


----------



## ezi

Yes, Indo-European, Italic, Romance, Eastern.

Look at the Ethnologue.


----------



## Etcetera

But of course it's one of the Romance languages!
I wouldn't say that it's very much like Italian and Spanish, but it definitely has much in common with them.


----------



## OldAvatar

It is a Romance language. Definitely. But the Slavic influence is not negligeable at all. Modern Romanian vocabulary is more than 75% Latin and about 15% Slavic. In the past, it used to be something like 50% Latin and about 30% Slavic.
Romanian is most similar with Southern Italy dialects than with classic, modern Italian, for example.

Romanian and Aromanian are the languages which are bequesting the Latinity of the Eastern Roman Empire.

Regards


----------



## robbie_SWE

Recent data shows that only 10 % of contemporary Romanian vocabulary is Slavic. Put the mixture does give Romanian a colourful nuance.  

 robbie


----------

